# General driving



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I have always wondered if shifting early would do anything bad to the car, when I got my car I started to shift at 3500 rpm, then for better gas milage I went to 3000, 2500 and now I'm at 2000 rpm when I shift, it feels smooth and the car doesn't stuter at all, but for some reason whenever I do that I feel like I'm doing something wrong...am I right or wrong to worry?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

As long as you don't incur detonation, you're doing alright.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

3000 is where you should be changin gears at.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I do alot of city driving at 2000/2200 but upshifting at 2000? Sounds strange.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont have a tach. but i have my GA16 4spd MT b13 in fourth gear by ~35mph ALOT. only because every gear is useful at a low speed.like second gear is good to me for above 2 miles an hour, third gear is useful as low as 15-20 mph. and fourth gear is good at about 35. this is for just cruising around, when im in absolutley no rush. i have no problem with having second gear see 55-60 mph when merging on the highway


----------



## The Ben (Jun 14, 2005)

I am finding myself always changing gears at 5,000-6,000 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

The Ben said:


> I am finding myself always changing gears at 5,000-6,000 :thumbup: :thumbup:


............stop that.

you will reduce wear and save gas if you simply slow down. im not condeming you, i like to do it too (chriping 2nd with the TQ of the engine is just to fun) but i drive that way nearly 1/16 of the time.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

It all depends on road conditions, (uphill/downhill). 
If you upshift at 2K going uphill, you'll just have to 
press the gas pedal harder to keep the car going. 
Going downhill's a different story. I usually shift 
around 2800 on level pavement; keep it around 2500, 
IMO.


----------

